
NYPD Sergeants union boss storms out of meeting with O’Neill - JumpCrisscross
http://nypost.com/2016/11/01/sergeants-union-boss-storms-out-of-meeting-with-oneill/
======
andriesm
Why is this article even on the front page of hackernews?

